# Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit?



## cyetdi (May 7, 2004)

I have read on this board that the inside hub diamater is 57mm.
(for all VWAGs).
The hub centric rings I have located are 57.1mm.
The outside diameter are 71.43.
The hub centric rings I have located are 72.1mm.
Do the measurements have to be exact?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit? (cyetdi)*

I thought VWs were 57.1 - always figured "57" was just rounded off.
But 71.43 and 72.1 don't sound the same. Since that's the wheel side you might check with the wheel manufacturer or distributor - they should know.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit? (cyetdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyetdi* »_Do the measurements have to be exact?

Depends ... do you want to be vibration free, or sorta vibration free? Getting the wheel centered is critical to eliminating vibrations that eminate from a perfectly balanced wheel.


----------



## cyetdi (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit? (f1forkvr6)*

Sounds good.
I actually found the rings I need, just hope they are in stock.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

got a pic of what they look like? i want to make usre my car has them.


----------



## cyetdi (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (sims159915)*

A pic of the rings?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit? (sims159915)*


----------



## homer930 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit? (cyetdi)*

Where can I get hub centric rings? I have an 97 VW Jetta 4-lug.
I bought a set of RH rims online and the vendor told me they were a perfect fit which they weren't and as a result I bent a rim.








Thank you
Guy


----------



## cyetdi (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Do Hub Centric Rings have to be a perfect fit? (homer930)*

http://www.discounttiredirect....s.jsp


----------

